# brute force 750 tail light bulb replacement



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

anybody know if you can get a replacement bulb from the local autozone or napa? if so do you have a part number


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I just looked at these a couple days ago but dont remember tha dang number.... just look at the bottoms of the bulbs, yours has to have the double contactor on bottom so that both the running & brake lights work. I was lookin at Wal Mart and they only had 1 bulb that fits the description. Or just bring your old bulb and match them up.... and to answer your ?... yes Autozone & Oreilly would both have them.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's a 1157 Lmg look


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

1157 can be bought at any auto parts.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

sounds good I will try that number, My bulb broke a while back and I havent replaced it yet


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm not shure that's it but I believe so ... It will be the dual element bulb in that size.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's it. Standard 1157 bulb.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

thats it put it in last night worked good


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Lol good guess 4 me


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have the led bulb in mine. i sealed off my lens with silicone and put it in and have had no problems. have done some deep riding at night and thats when they usually give you problems.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

yea I have always heard to just turn your lights off when you go in the water but then how are you supposed to see haaha


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Would any standard NON can bus 1157 bulb work? what is the best design for the brute tailing? probably with the majority of LED's out the front not on sides due to not much reflection inside the tail light?


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

In running a led trailer light from Walmart best 12 dollars spent


----------

